# Looking for a breeder - IN/OH/IL area



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi from Indianapolis! We are looking for a conscientious & reputable breeder in our area. I've searched the forums here but didn't see anything... I contacted Sheree Farber for a referral and thought I'd check here as well. Anyone have experiences to share for local breeders?

This will be my second golden. I grew up with a wonderful pup named Zeke, who died of lung cancer at age 13-ish.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Other resources to contact are the Golden Retriever Club of Illinois, Land of Lincoln Golden Retriever Club and Midwest Golden Retriever Breeders.

What are you looking for in a golden with respect to Energy Level, Performance etc??


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

rhondas said:


> Other resources to contact are the Golden Retriever Club of Illinois, Land of Lincoln Golden Retriever Club and Midwest Golden Retriever Breeders.
> 
> What are you looking for in a golden with respect to Energy Level, Performance etc??


Thank you for those resources, I will check those too!

As for what we are looking for, I guess I'd have to say moderately active. We have 3 kids who will play with the dog a lot, and we are active people generally (hiking, camping...). On the other hand, I hope to find a dog who likes to chill in the evenings, is a good listener, and will tolerate hugs from the girls.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

This is a nice breeding:

MULTI PURPOSE Litter due late Summer 2011 due in December.

Also, Kanosak has a litter expected this week.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Marcia Gould is in your area and just had a litter yesterday. She is 

http://www.goldencloverretrievers.com
Best of luck in your search!

[email protected] Harborview


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for those! I'm checking them out. We are actually only researching breeders for now - we will be ready for a puppy in July


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some good people for networking and who might have litters or a nice lead on a puppy. All are well-known, and several are members here.

Lakesyde Goldens
Julie & Cortney Corral
Wellington, OH USA 
[email protected]
lakesyde.com 
440 647-1020

Wylwind Goldens
Bruce & Ruth Wylie
Delaware, OH USA 
[email protected]
www.wylwind.com 
740-881-5317


Aero-Jett Golden Retrievers
Vicki Sheets
Decatur, IL USA 62521 
[email protected]
(217) 420-1908

Argo Golden Retrievers
Sandy & Bob Cummings
Mokena, IL USA 60448 
[email protected]
Argo Goldens - Golden Retrievers 
708-479-8611

Everlore Golden Retrievers
Pat Quinn
Bloomington, IL USA 61704 
[email protected]
Everlore 

GoodHeart Golden Retrievers
Mary Lou Gerace
Mackinaw, IL USA 61755 
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/goodheart 

Lotto Golden Retrievers
Pat Berger
Bolingbrook, IL USA 60440 
[email protected]
Lotto 
(630) 759-2029

Shor'Line Golden Retrievers
Cynthia A. Binder
Hudson, IL USA 61748 
[email protected]
Shor'Line Golden Retrievers :: Golden Retrievers, Illinois Golden Retriever Breeder 
(309) 747-3100


Sundown Goldens
Pat Janes
Lockport, IL USA 60441 
[email protected]
815-729-0812


Anthem Golden Retrievers
Donna & Paul Ernst
Newbury, OH USA 44065 
[email protected]
www.anthemkennel.com 
440-564-9222

GI-KI Goldens
Jan Whitaker
Cincinnati, OH USA 45248 
[email protected]
www.gikigoldens.com 
513-598-5119


Shilo Goldens
Jennifer Krawsczyn
Pomeroy, OH USA 45769 
[email protected]
www.shilogoldens.com 
740-985-3975


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow, Ljilly, that is quite a list! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bought my golden retriever Raleigh when I taught at the Culver Academies in Indiana. You are doing much better research than I did at the time!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Hi back from Indy. My Jaro came from Four Seasons, Sabrina Prim in Lynn Indiana. The list Ljilly gave is great (well one of them I don't like, and some I don't know) but I did talk to several in my search. Marcia Gould sent me to Sabrina. We are members of White River GRC and there really are not that many good breeders in central Indiana. But you might call the Louisville GRC puppy referral person, who was really wonderful and kept me from making a big mistake with an Indiana breeder. You can PM me if you like for more local info. Just noticed you are new so probably can't PM yet. Here is a link to Four Seasons--the litter she has planned would be related to my Jaro and please feel free to contact me when you can. http://www.4seasonskennels.com/puppies.html


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club 

Sue Mcgavic is the Louisville area referral person *Ian'sgran *was talking about

(812) 948-5778
[email protected]

I'm sure she can find some breeders that are closer to you, not that the ones listed are bad.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

jagmanbrg said:


> Greater Louisville Golden Retriever Club
> 
> Sue Mcgavic is the Louisville area referral person *Ian'sgran *was talking about
> 
> ...


Yup, Sue was the one. She was great to talk to.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

As always, I have to put in my recommendation for Shilo Goldens in Pomeroy, OH.

I have 3 of Jennifer's goldens - a nearly 15 year old, a 6 year old, and a 2 year old. One of the nearly 15 year old's littermates just passed away this Summer and she has a few half-siblings that are still going strong at 13 and 14 years old. Jennifer is one of the most health-conscious breeders that I know of. She's also an excellent mentor and a great friend. 

It looks like she has a breeding planned for December: Litters - might be a little early for you but she can also tell you what she has planned for the future.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

ragtym said:


> As always, I have to put in my recommendation for Shilo Goldens in Pomeroy, OH.
> 
> I have 3 of Jennifer's goldens - a nearly 15 year old, a 6 year old, and a 2 year old. One of the nearly 15 year old's littermates just passed away this Summer and she has a few half-siblings that are still going strong at 13 and 14 years old. Jennifer is one of the most health-conscious breeders that I know of. She's also an excellent mentor and a great friend.
> 
> It looks like she has a breeding planned for December: Litters - might be a little early for you but she can also tell you what she has planned for the future.


WOW, That litter looks amazing!!!


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

ragtym said:


> As always, I have to put in my recommendation for Shilo Goldens in Pomeroy, OH.
> 
> I have 3 of Jennifer's goldens - a nearly 15 year old, a 6 year old, and a 2 year old. One of the nearly 15 year old's littermates just passed away this Summer and she has a few half-siblings that are still going strong at 13 and 14 years old. Jennifer is one of the most health-conscious breeders that I know of. She's also an excellent mentor and a great friend.
> 
> It looks like she has a breeding planned for December: Litters - might be a little early for you but she can also tell you what she has planned for the future.



This looks like a really good litter, fair price imo too.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions! After the research, we are planning to get one of Marcia's puppies . We decided to move up our timeline because this litter is irresistable. We are VERY excited!!!


----------

